# Costume for Rock Band



## DZPete (Aug 18, 2011)

Hi, my name is Pete, I play in a local cover band, and we are playing a couple of Halloween parties. We are trying to come up with ideas for a theme that the 4 of us could go as. We feel like most ideas are fairly over used, so we are looking for any cool ideas. Does anyone have any??? Thanks in advance!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

All males?


----------



## DelibertiFam (Sep 20, 2010)

Pete!!! Oh a fellow rock band/ halloween person. WE arent a "band' but often we all imbibe and play rock band!! Some of our best halloween parties have happend when we are rockin out lol. Last year we had a werewolf on drums, my hubby was "the crow" a vampire on bass and a nurse named "sharon needles" on vocals!!! it was hysterical. You could all be zombie KISS members, runny make up, torn flesh and costumes.... Personally i thounk you could "zombie-fy" any group you wanted, heck you could be zombie spice girls if you wanted.


----------



## Jooky (Nov 7, 2010)

Josie and the ***** Cats?


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Oct 7, 2004)

Do a Misfits tribute


----------



## superhero (Oct 15, 2009)

One idea is to dress as a different rock band - Pearl Jam did a halloween show where they dressed like Devo, with the red hats and everything.


----------



## HalloweeNut Productions (Sep 26, 2009)

Watch some Rob Zombie concert videos, and look at the (awesome) costume.


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

Do Alice Cooper.


----------



## GodOfThunder (Aug 26, 2011)

It's a more obscure reference (for those who aren't into British humor), but there was a show in the early 80s called the Young Ones. I *love* this damn show.

Anyhow, one of the cahracters is a rock and roll punk violent misanthrope, Vyvyan Bastard, acted superbly by Ade Edmondson. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Young_Ones_(TV_series)#Vyvyan_Basterd

The outfit is pretty unique and would be a great play, depending on your circle of friends. I'm the kind of guy though that would do this as a costume and if only ONE person caught it, I'd be happy. 

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&...-8&tbm=isch&source=og&sa=N&tab=wi&safe=active


----------



## chop shop (Oct 31, 2010)

Gwar.............


----------



## wackychimp (Jul 16, 2009)

Hmmm... throwing a few out there:

Beatles
Rolling Stones
(love the Devo idea!)
Twisted Sister?

It's hard to think of bands that people would instantly recognize. To open it up a little, you could go as a "band" of famous singers that have their own recognizable "look" (Boy George, Marilyn Manson, Cindy Lauper, Lady Gaga, David Bowie, Jimmy Buffet, Art Garfunkel, John Lennon, Jimmi Hendricks, etc.)


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

The Village People.............sorry, it's all I got


----------

